# Ice Anchors ?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How hard are ice anchors to put in by hand? I've got two but never used them and wondering how difficult they are.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Not very hard. Takes a few seconds. I already tote to much crap let alone a drill just to do those. Then again if I already had the drill Id probably drag it too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stampede said:


> How hard are ice anchors to put in by hand? I've got two but never used them and wondering how difficult they are.


Very easy, just screw away!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Warming the ice anchor with your heater allows them to be screwed into the ice easier.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I take a drill it's worth it. Good anchors is key the eskimo ones are real nice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

A drill works great when the ice surface is frozen snow. The punk ice tends to break off in large chunks making the ice anchors a pain to screw in. A drill does make it nice


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out the Eskimo anchor tool for $15 if you're going the drill route. Fits many different anchors and is metal. I've heard the Clam anchor tool is made of plastic and can crack


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

They aren't bad. Freeze a container of water and try it. My buddy bought an old offset hand drill at a flea market. Works like a champ. If you convert your auger to a drill then it is already in the sled. It is getting rediculous how much gear we "need" on the ice...


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I take a rubber mallet to get them started. Works well for me!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I took an old socket (not sure of the size, but doesn't really matter) and cut away a slot on each side with a grinder. Add the correct drive, insert into drill, slide into anchor, and drill away.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eskimo anchors are by far the best I've found, never hVe needed a tool to get them in


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I have screwed in ice anchors for a while and I'm no longer a fan of it. Of the anchors available, I do agree that the eskimo anchors are the best. Very heavy duty.

I disagree that it is very easy. I guess it depends on where and how you fish. I think they are a huge pain to get started, they get bent too easily. Once you get the dang things set and you are finally fishing, you don't want to move much because you have to repeat the process. I'm using a flip over now. I'm much happier and much more mobile.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Is there another kind besides screw-in?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a hub last year. The drill is easy to use and puts them in no problem. When putting them in by hand I have found if you scoop some water out of the holes and dump it on the area you want to put the anchor they go in a lot easier.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

tsproperty said:


> I have screwed in ice anchors for a while and I'm no longer a fan of it. Of the anchors available, I do agree that the eskimo anchors are the best. Very heavy duty.
> 
> I disagree that it is very easy. I guess it depends on where and how you fish. I think they are a huge pain to get started, they get bent too easily. Once you get the dang things set and you are finally fishing, you don't want to move much because you have to repeat the process. I'm using a flip over now. I'm much happier and much more mobile.


I agree, thought to myself the first time using them this isn't as easy as I thought it would be, all kneeled down in the corner of the shack in the dark trying to drill a hole with a short bit through slush, snow, water etc. Once I did it a few times the key was clearing out the corners with a shovel first on bare ice with no snow or slush it would be easier. I about had it by the time I got done with a couple, never even put 4 in. Yesterday I ordered the Eskimo tool should help a bunch and be quicker. I'm with you, an Otter Cabin or Lodge is in my future, far easier for more than that reason.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Pop ups are great for groups. Flip over is good fo run and gun. I like them both for different reasons. The flip over is good, but takes up a lot of space. The tub carries a lot, but has to be towed. Definitely requires a cover. I can't believe the Amish haven't locked in on this. Otter is the Cadillac, just saw them all at the novi show.


----------

